# Babsy took first place at the IX center Rally Adv.



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My first time going for a title leg in Rally advanced and Babsy took first place with a score of 95 -- we had to redo the sign after the high jump. 

We never saw the high jump before, just the jump where you can see what is on the other side. I was afraid Babs would not want to jump the solid jump, but she went right over. 

There are three more days of the classic, but coming home today were white out blizzard conditions so I do not know if I will make it tomorrow. I hope so.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Way to go Babsy! WhooHoo!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow Congratulations! Even if you can;t make it tomorrow that is a great accomplishment for her especially having never even seen it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!

That is so exciting!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!! Hopefully they will have the roads cleared and you can go tomorrow. I heard the weather was really bad over there on the news here. I am also glad you got home safely.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It seems like every year there is a blizzard for the classic.

Yesterday the wind was so high I thought the pine trees would fall and my roof would blow off. 

Today was wicked cold.

Then the drive home.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like Congratulations are in order. You have to be proud of her. You have done your homework well. More compitition for you and your dogs at the Rally?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I need two more legs to get my RA on Babsy. We are signed up for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. 

Someone told me they are looking at 18 inches of snow coming in tonight. Not sure if I can plow through it or not. I am probably going to try. 

The coach is loaded up and Babsy is crashed on my bed waiting for tomorrow. Will take gloves and a hat tomorrow.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We took third today with a 93. The stop sit stand walk around got me a little, I over stepped and Babsy stopped and sat nearly hitting the sign. I put her into a stand and then had to get around her without interfering with the sign. Then I had to pass the sign on the right, I had to tell Babs OFF to get her to move over a little. 

Without that bit of stupidity, I might have gotten a 99 or 100. But I was so happy with Babs.


----------

